# Ears Curling



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

This morning was the first time I noticed my puppy's ears changing. The bottom ends seem to be curling outwards on both sides. She is 11 weeks old. Is this normal?


----------



## Bear813 (Aug 28, 2012)

Do you have pics?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## BullyGal (Jun 25, 2012)

Ears will change a lot with puppies. My rescue had half pricked ears as an older pup ,and now she has rose prick as an almost 2 year old. She went through crazy ears phases lots of times between there.

Sounds like she is developing rose prick Heres an image of the different ear types The correct and non correct are only there for show dogs so pay no heed to that. I think all ears are correct lol.










I forgot to mention that sometimes my blue girl gets one half prick and one rose prick ear lol


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Bear813 said:


> Do you have pics?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

BullyGal said:


> Ears will change a lot with puppies. My rescue had half pricked ears as an older pup ,and now she has rose prick as an almost 2 year old. She went through crazy ears phases lots of times between there.
> 
> Sounds like she is developing rose prick Heres an image of the different ear types The correct and non correct are only there for show dogs so pay no heed to that. I think all ears are correct lol.
> 
> ...


Oh wow thanks! Last time I seen this pic somewhere I thought the correct and non correct meant if there ears were modified or not lol! Learned something new today  Just posted a pic see how the tips are curling out


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

Massage her ears.. it'll strengthen the cartilidge


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

she has wavy ears! kinda cute! Sometimes ears do weird things but it looks normal nothing wrong with them.


----------



## MamaTank (Jun 12, 2011)

Since she's still a pup, the ears will likely change more before they're done lol  My girl had a half prick and a rose prick before her ears decided to settle on Rose prick. Your pup is super cute!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

cEElint said:


> Massage her ears.. it'll strengthen the cartilidge


I did it while she was sleeping


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> she has wavy ears! kinda cute! Sometimes ears do weird things but it looks normal nothing wrong with them.


LOL I thought it might of been the way she was sleeping xD thanks!


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

MamaTank said:


> Since she's still a pup, the ears will likely change more before they're done lol  My girl had a half prick and a rose prick before her ears decided to settle on Rose prick. Your pup is super cute!


I think hers are doing the same! First half prick now going into rose prick  I can see it changing into that haha. Pretty cool to watch. Thank you


----------



## valreegrl (Sep 9, 2012)

cEElint said:


> Massage her ears.. it'll strengthen the cartilidge


I also have Shepherds...and lots of people in that community believe that massaging ears is a huge no no...

However, I was talking with an 'old timer' Shepherd breeder who whole heartedly believed that massaging brought the blood to the ears more evenly thus allowing them to stand correctly.

I massaged both my Shepherds ears and both stand. Although genetics plays a huge part as well, I also didn't cause harm as most Shepherd people feel to be the case.

Chew toys also strengthen those muscles. Great for pups who are in the awkward ear stage. The movement of chewing directly effects the ear muscles.


----------



## RealRasta (Jul 16, 2012)

No matter how the ears turn out unless your showing it of course.... It just adds character to the dog.. But your dogs ears look quite the norm.. xD


----------



## Brucie (Jun 30, 2012)

Cute pup. Most dog's ears go through many many changes. They are all equally cute. From rose to half prick.


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

My girl Ices went through several different stages, when I first got her, she seemed to have perfect Rose ears, then they went into a full forward half prick, tight down over her forehead to what they are now which is a half prick. The teething stage has several different effects on a dog's ears, and you'll see them change many times before they settle into a certain position. It's cool, imo, to watch them go through these changes and see how they develop as they grow. She's cute, none the less.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Oh my gosh it's so cute and funny to watch them change a little every day! Now that I know it's normal and nothing serious it's cool to watch. I just can't stop looking at her hahaha. Thanks guys! Can't wait to find out what her ears settle as as she matures ^_^ although I will miss her being a cute little pup!


----------



## Kai (Jun 10, 2012)

Adorable! My pups ears went through many stages. One up one down, both down (rose ears), one up one down again and then finally where it is now which is all the way up dingo style lol.


----------



## Mikki (Aug 29, 2012)

Kai said:


> Adorable! My pups ears went through many stages. One up one down, both down (rose ears), one up one down again and then finally where it is now which is all the way up dingo style lol.


Oh my gosh! Today I was wondering if they can actually have natural ears that stick up like that lol. It's so cute!


----------



## scerv (Sep 4, 2012)

im always wondering about how these crazy ears will end up...lol

Animals - shane cervantez's Photos


----------

